# TUTORIAL CONEST WINNER APRIL 2007: Blossom Style - Day & Night



## magi (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi...

I have made a new tutorial today. I wanted to make one that´s useful and also for the girls who don´t wear too many bright colors. I have read the contest rules and want to add: I used some software, but never to change anything on the result of my look - just to make it a bit helpful and for a better overview. 

What did I use:


















Here we go:

First of all my basics: Mineral Foundation (selfmade)
and the brown with BENEFITs BrowZing in "Dark"







To make the lids even, the colors brighter and longer lastingg some eye shadow base or MAc Paint in "bare canvas"







I used my MAC 275 brush to apply "Whistle" e/s on the whole lid. It´s a great highlighter and a nice shimmering basic :-D







For the contour, a brighter look, I apply a dark shade, here MACs "Mothbrown" into the crease with a flat brush. Mine is one by daVinci and it´s semi-hard, so I can apply the color quite exsactly. 

In the first step I use the brush upright and just along the bone. From left to right and back until there is enough colour and it´s even.

In the second step I use the brush horizontaly for a quite perfect line, like a pencil. It should be a quite natural shape that bring out the shape of the eyes and brows. (Later I will use "Mothbrown again" - sorry, I decited later that I was to lox with this line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).







Now I apply "Passionate" in the outer corner and  a bit in the crease using fluffing brush (MAC 213).













In the middle ov the lid I applied a light pink shade from the DELIGHTS COOL EYES Palette called "Pale Out" using the same brush. By speckling I blendet it with the shadows arround it.








"Gingersoft" is an e/s from DELIGHTS TREND EYES Palette that I used with a small flat brush in the inner corner. 







So as promised here is "mothbrown" again - I applied it a bit higher than before :-D








Now Iwanted to make the hard line softer. I took "Whistle" again and blended onto "Mothbrown" with a 275 brush and blended it...







With the small brush again I apply "Mothbrown" on the lower lid. Very simple along the lash line :-D







The quite matching "Lithograph" Fluidline has been applied with a thin liner brush by THE BODY SHOP:







And some knol by agnés b. in the water line. It´s a dark grey shade called "graphite"







Bit black on the lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










With a fibre blush some MSF "Pink Porcelain" on the cheeks (I forgot to use my new Pearl Blossom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)







For the casual look I choosed a nude pink tone for my lipy by BENEFIT called "No Peeking"

Version 1: for the day























Version 2: For the Night












I just decited to make a third option, for those who like it even a bit more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just added some "Passionate" into the corners ;-) 







So I hope this is helpful... If there are any grammatical faults - please excuse :-D


----------



## CaraAmericana (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

That was flippin awesome effect to an already awesome tut!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

awesome awesome tutorial.


----------



## veilchen (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

That's gorgeous: you look so pretty and the way some pictures show how you move your tools is so helpful! Simply awesome!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

gorgeous! the night pic the pink color kind of reminds me of palatial lustreglass


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

That's great! I love how you did animated gifs, that is so helpful!!


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Awesome tute!! Very helpful AND useful.


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Great job.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Your Tut Is Brilliant And Especially Appreciate The Way You Had An Actual Animation Added In.  This Is Especially Helpful For Those Who Are Visual!  You Rock To The Highest Power!


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

gorgeous!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Wonderful tutorial! I love this look!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

love the animation/


----------



## Bianca (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Very very helpful and you look gorgeous girl!


----------



## bloodclotheart (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

the photos aren`t showing up for me


----------



## ~Coco~ (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

me either


----------



## xkatietron (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

nooo! the pictures dont work!


----------



## magi (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Hi girls, I am very sorry for this mistake. It seems my hoster has some problems so I uploded the pics to another server. They should be available now again...


Thank you so much for your great feedback :-D


----------



## n_c (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

This is by far the best tut I have ever seen, very helpful...good job and thanks for posting!!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

I love how you featured the products you were using in the pics.  Very helpful.


----------



## Simi (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Wow, very informative and detail oriented.Thank you so much to for the great tutorial. Very helpful.......


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Very informative tutorial! I really like the animation


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

You're pretty! I love this tutorial!​


----------



## Jools (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Magi, this tut is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! I love the 'special effects'


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Thank you for the tutorial and animated gifs.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

This is AWESOME!!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Wow, what a great tutorial!!  The colors are gorgeous...I love the videos too, very helpful!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

This is such a pretty combo.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

awesome tut!
I really like now you added animation to it, thanks so much!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

i absolutely loved the tutorial! the animation and explanations were on point and soooooooooo helpful! great job


----------



## magi (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Thank you for all the nice feedback :-D I am very happy to hear that


----------



## nyrak (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

This is a fantastic tutorial - please do more!


----------



## Taj (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

I love your tutorial.  Very GOOD !


----------



## goink (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

This is awesome! I love the animations. It made everything so simple.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Looking wonderful! Great tutorial


----------



## applefrite (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

I love your tutorial !!!!!!!!!! Thank you very much .


----------



## Pinklady77 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

That was so helpful!  I love the animations!


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

great tut! thanks for posting!


----------



## FabWineTastings (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Great color combo!  I must get similar colors now! Thanks for the great tut


----------



## magi (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PASSIONATE is one of the most wonderful colors by MAC... It´s a must have :-D


----------



## elcelebrin (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Good job


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

This tutorial was one of the best I've seen!  Love how you did different things to come up with different looks just by changing lips or adding shadow to inner corners.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Thank you for sharing! You put everything together so nice and easy to read!


----------



## contrabassoon (May 1, 2007)

You've gorgeous facial features.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (May 1, 2007)

Yay on your April win!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## little teaser (May 1, 2007)

i loved everything about this tut...


----------



## magi (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_Yay on your April win!!!!

Congrats!_

 











 YAHOOOOO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thanks for your lovely words :-D


----------



## capellanadea (May 3, 2007)

congrats on the win! this is an amazing tutorial.


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## nycDiva357 (May 4, 2007)

that tut was great!!


----------



## Brianne333 (May 9, 2007)

That is just GORGEOUS!  I can't wait to try this look for myself! Thank you


----------



## corngrl2 (May 17, 2007)

Wow...that is awesome!  Thank you so much for that tutorial and Congratulations!


----------



## magi (May 17, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Karen_B (May 17, 2007)

this is so helpful and such a lovely look!


----------



## lilly67 (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magi* 

 
_Hi...

I have made a new tutorial today. I wanted to make one that´s useful and also for the girls who don´t wear too many bright colors. I have read the contest rules and want to add: I used some software, but never to change anything on the result of my look - just to make it a bit helpful and for a better overview. 

What did I use:

















Here we go:

First of all my basics: Mineral Foundation (selfmade)
and the brown with BENEFITs BrowZing in "Dark"







To make the lids even, the colors brighter and longer lastingg some eye shadow base or MAc Paint in "bare canvas"







I used my MAC 275 brush to apply "Whistle" e/s on the whole lid. It´s a great highlighter and a nice shimmering basic :-D







For the contour, a brighter look, I apply a dark shade, here MACs "Mothbrown" into the crease with a flat brush. Mine is one by daVinci and it´s semi-hard, so I can apply the color quite exsactly. 

In the first step I use the brush upright and just along the bone. From left to right and back until there is enough colour and it´s even.

In the second step I use the brush horizontaly for a quite perfect line, like a pencil. It should be a quite natural shape that bring out the shape of the eyes and brows. (Later I will use "Mothbrown again" - sorry, I decited later that I was to lox with this line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).







Now I apply "Passionate" in the outer corner and a bit in the crease using fluffing brush (MAC 213).













In the middle ov the lid I applied a light pink shade from the DELIGHTS COOL EYES Palette called "Pale Out" using the same brush. By speckling I blendet it with the shadows arround it.








"Gingersoft" is an e/s from DELIGHTS TREND EYES Palette that I used with a small flat brush in the inner corner. 







So as promised here is "mothbrown" again - I applied it a bit higher than before :-D








Now Iwanted to make the hard line softer. I took "Whistle" again and blended onto "Mothbrown" with a 275 brush and blended it...







With the small brush again I apply "Mothbrown" on the lower lid. Very simple along the lash line :-D







The quite matching "Lithograph" Fluidline has been applied with a thin liner brush by THE BODY SHOP:







And some knol by agnés b. in the water line. It´s a dark grey shade called "graphite"







Bit black on the lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










With a fibre blush some MSF "Pink Porcelain" on the cheeks (I forgot to use my new Pearl Blossom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)







For the casual look I choosed a nude pink tone for my lipy by BENEFIT called "No Peeking"

Version 1: for the day























Version 2: For the Night












I just decited to make a third option, for those who like it even a bit more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just added some "Passionate" into the corners ;-) 







So I hope this is helpful... If there are any grammatical faults - please excuse :-D_

 
:sangel: Just great ...and very complete bravo
another nice way for the barbie look thanks


----------



## tanitabg (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Blossom Style - Day & Night for the shy of us :-D [pic heavy]*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That's great! I love how you did animated gifs, that is so helpful!!_

 
Amazing job,  thank you for sharing it with us .


----------



## semtexgirl (May 19, 2007)

LOVE it so much w/ Passionate in the inside corners of your eyes!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (May 29, 2007)

this was an amazing tut.


----------



## witchery-woo (May 31, 2007)

very nice.  i think i finally see a way to use my moth brown...i can do that eye for everyday!  yay for you!


----------



## Doowop (May 31, 2007)

love the little clips you have in your tutorials! they make your tutorials even more useful.


----------



## -*jeje*- (Jun 1, 2007)

fantastic tutorial! i love it sooo much! congratulations!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 2, 2007)

I tried this today - I don't have the exact same e/s but I did it with Floral Fantasy instead of Passionate and it looks so nice!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 5, 2007)

oh thank you!  i really like how you blended the e/s...and the animated tut is so helpful!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 5, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 10, 2007)

awesome! i loved the way the eyes end up looking. im gonna give this one a try!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 11, 2007)

i love this tut!! and the animations too!


----------



## xiahe (Jun 11, 2007)

very pretty!  and i love your tutorials, they're so easy to follow =]


----------



## JoyZz (Jun 15, 2007)

The animations are very helpful! Thanks


----------



## CHICGIRL (Sep 24, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## lady_mc_beth (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks ... wonderfull tut !


----------



## OMGcoke (Oct 7, 2007)

omgosh! i love this tutorial...and the make up looks glam! 

thank youuuu


----------



## ceci (May 2, 2008)

STUNNING!! This is definitely the best look i've seen so far


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Lovely! Blended so flawlessly


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 21, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 16, 2010)

You are a magician.


----------



## MalaRea (Jan 16, 2010)

Wonderful tutorial!


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

great detailled tutorial - thank you!


----------

